# Artist looking for freelance work!



## ryansumo (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey all, my name's Ryan Sumo and I've been in and around the forums every now and again.  I'm primarily an electronicgames artist, creating assets like sprites and UI for games, but I'm slowly trying to transition my way into illustration and concept artwork, which is what I really love.  I've held off on starting a thread here since I wanted to get a little experience under my belt first and launch my new blog, but I think I'm ready to show off some stuff now:

*Knightvision Games*











The bulk of my work for Knightvision has been spot illustrations of characters, and this cover art for one of their pathfinder modules.  I'm not particularly happy with the cover art, but I'm leavin git in here because it's one of my few published color illustrations.

*Raging Swan*










My work with Raging Swan has been primarily illustration items like the Horn of Valhalla seen as well as this map for the Bleak Moors region.

*Ian Warner*






Ian Warner is an RPG enthusiast with a penchant for making offbeat parody RPGs that hardly anyone else would touch.  These illustrations are for his RPG "Doxy" which deals with the life of Victorian/Edwardian prostitutes.

*VonSchlick Productions*






Vonschlick productions produces a variety of RPG work, and these spot illustrations were created for an art supplement for horror and fantasy RPGs.

*Rusty Axe*






Though not quite an illustration, these border designs were created for Rustyaxe games for use in their RPG map creation program, Dungeon Demon.

Feel free to PM me or email me at ryan.sumo@gmail.com if you'd like to commission some work!


----------



## ryansumo (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's some personal colored linework I've done. 

*Eye Gouger the Orc*






*Gentleman Rex*






*Davy Raccoon*






*Mouseketeer*






*Spaceman vs Dinosaur*






*Aborigine Cowboy*






If you'd like to see more of my work check out my <a href="http://ryansumo.blogspot.com/">blog</a> or my <a href="http://coroflot.com/ryansumo">portfolio</a> and get in touch with me at <a title="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com" href="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com">ryan.sumo@gmail.com</a> if you'd like to commission some work!


----------



## ryansumo (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is some of my most recent work, where I'm trying to learn how to illustrate with a more "painterly" style.  These were all done as entries in conceptart.org's weekly challenges.

*Alchemist Gunslinger






Ultimate Riot Controller






Illustration of the Week Banner






Deep Sea Fish*






If you'd like to see more of my work check out my <a href="http://ryansumo.blogspot.com/">blog</a> or my <a href="http://coroflot.com/ryansumo">portfolio</a> and get in touch with me at <a href="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com" title="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com"></a><a title="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com" href="mailto:ryan.sumo@gmail.com">ryan.sumo@gmail.com</a> if you'd like to commission some work!


----------



## Ebonyr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi,

I'm Jim from Knightvision Games. I can say that Ryan does great work, is fast and has great communication. I'll work with him again!


----------



## ryansumo (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Jim, appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 3, 2011)

Have you thought about taking the stuff you have free and clear and putting it up as clip art so you can become more broadly known among the smaller publishers who would pick up some of those pieces and use them even though they've seen previous publication?

RPGNow.com - Advanced Search


----------



## ryansumo (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Mark yeah I've certainly thought of that before.  Perhaps when I have enough random work that I can put together into a selection of clipart I'll try that.


----------



## ryansumo (May 13, 2012)

Been a while since I've posted, but finally have some new work to show off!  Looking for more illustration work, and starting to accept commissions.  I'm asking $60 for character commissions, but I'm giving 25% off on the first three commissions to get the ball rolling.  You can find out more here:
Ryan Sumo's Art Blog: Commissions

Here's some character art I made for Inkwell Ideas' Monster Stand Ins.  




Lich




Werewolf




Dryad




Drow


----------

